# Physically separated bike paths, vicinity of Outer Banks



## berchman (Mar 14, 2015)

My wife has just started riding a recumbent trike (Catrike Pocket) and refuses to ride on anything but a multi-use trail with no cars. We are spending a week in late August at Nags Head and if there exists such a trail at least 8 miles long, I'd be willing to drive up to 30 minutes to reach the trail. Are there any such trails, and if there are such trails, would we be eaten alive by biting insects?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

there is a path from duck to kill devil hills....look at google maps on nc-12 in duck. they have a bike lane all down nc-12 but it is a separate path closer to the bridge over the sound an into kitty hawk.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

In August I wouldn't use a trike or bike at speed on the path through Duck, way to many people, cars still cross the path to get in out of shopping centers. It is a mess, riding in OBX I generally just stay on road and let the cars honk complain to me through there.

Outer Banks Biking Guide good link

I would say best options are to park near wright brothers memorial and explore the paths around there, still have to cross the roads but the path is back on the sound side where it mostly local residences so traffic is reasonable.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Paths I am talking about are marked Bike route 1 and 3 

Good Maps here

Outer Banks Cycling | Cycling North Carolina | Bicycle Paths OBX

Use the Corolla to Nags Head pdf link maps 2-5. Note Map 2 is just a little bit across the main route from the elementary school.


----------



## berchman (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful advice and links.


----------

